# Now here is a man who loves his boat!



## Jim (Apr 2, 2007)

https://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6302933

and he went fishing after...


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats cool with the best part being "York still managed to get some fishing in after his boat was returned and he says he did pretty well. "


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2007)

Would any of you guys have done any different? I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Would any of you guys have done any different? I would have done the same thing.



You would cuz you have a nice new boat....me Id go get breakfast and call the police maybe 2 hours later! :wink:


----------

